# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  LibGdx : Creer et supprimer Objet

## legolas95

Bonjour ,

J'ai un petit souci et malgr de nombreuses recherches je ne trouve pas la solution.

Grce au code suivant je cre de *simples carrs* (_squareImage_) ,lorsque je clic quelque par sur l'cran, reprsent par la texture : "_player.png_".

J'aimerai pour supprimer chaque carr (_actor_) indpendamment par un simple Ctrl+clic ou autre commande.

J'ai essay d'utilis _squareImage.addlistener_ mais cela ne fonctionne pas ! il ne dtecte mme pas lorsque je clic sur une simple carr cre dans la mthode _show()_ (sans la fonction addActor)


Voici mon code


```

```


Si quelqu'un peut me donner la fonction adquate...

Mon but final est de pouvoir creer differentes formes et  les supprimer en les touchant sans qu'une forme ne se superpose  une autre.


Merci par avance

----------


## GPPro

Il faut que tu cres une reprsentation logique de ton cran, que tu consignes dedans la position de chacune des images places. A chaque fois que tu cliques sur ton cran, tu testes si la place est dj prise.

Attention  ne pas tester que sur l'origine de ton image mais bien sr toute la surface occupe par ton image (en gros tu dois faire un test sur l'intersection de deux rectangles entre ton image que tu veux ajouter et chacune de celles dj prsentes).

----------

